
Hacking NetFlix : Netflix Announces Second $1 Million Netflix Prize Contest - carterschonwald
http://www.hackingnetflix.com/2009/09/netflix-announces-second-1-million-netflix-prize-contest.html
======
ErrantX
Wait? age/gender/zip code - as in together for each renter?

That's not very anonymous.

